# Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn



## Mofo (15. Dezember 2004)

*Moin Leute!|wavey: *
*Habe hier mal eine Umfrage erstellt welches eure TopSpots sind?!*
*Vielleicht die Großenbroder Kante, vielleicht auch die Sagasbank oder doch lieber Fehmarn!?#c *
*Wäre super wenn ihr euch beteiligt!:m *
*Natürlich könnt ihr hier auch ein paar Top GPS-Daten posten!!! :k *




*Gruß Mofo :g *


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Ich sehe keine Umfrage.....:q


----------



## Mofo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Ich schon...*g*#d


----------



## Jan77 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Ich würde jetzt spontan Fehmarn sagen, da die Möglichkeiten dort vielfältiger sind.

Muss aber auch gestehen das ich ich noch nie die Sagas-Bank oder die Großenbroder Kante befischt habe. Mein Schlauchboot steht nicht so auf windiges Wetter und deshalb sind meine Versuche die Sagas-Bank zu erreichen bisher gescheitert.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Jaja jetzt seh ich sie auch *G*


----------



## Mofo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Wir waren die letzten zwei Wochenenden unterwegs! Ein kleinen Dorsch nur!#q 
Fehmarn: Große Wellen 
Sagasbank: Keine Wellen, wunderbar zum schleppen
Großenbroder Kante: Wenig Welle

Ich finde das ist immer so!!!


----------



## skipandi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Moin Mofo, die Frage ist eigentlich sehr schwer zu beantworten.Ich fahre nun schon seit 5 Jahren von Großenbrode aus zum Angeln und habe sehr viele Stellen, die ich beforzugt jedesmal anfahre, aber jeder Tag ist anders.
Am 12.12.04 war ich das letzte Mal draußen und wir haben weder Großenbroder Kante noch Sagasbank unsere Fische fangen können.Wir legen uns aber auch auf keine Fischart fest,wir fangen alles,was gerade am besten beißt.Diesmal waren es die Heringe die am besten bissen.In den Schwärmen haben wir dann auch Dorsch und Wittling an unsere Haken bekommen können.Ich bin da sehr flexibel und freue mich über jeden gefangenen Fisch.
Direkt auf der Bank habe ich beim Pilken und Naturköderangeln noch nie so gute Erfahrungen gemacht,eher an den kleinen Untiefen oder Senken in dem gesamten Gebiet.Wenn Du Großenbrode-Untiefentonne rausfährst 3 Sm Richtung Osten hast du eine Senke von 15,6 m.Da standen am Sonntag die Heringe dicht gepackt.Sonst kann ich dir nur raten,alle Kanten und Untiefen anfahren und sehen, was beißt. :m
Hier eine kleine Untiefe.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Moin Mofo, ich fahr da nirgends hin is mir zu weit. Ich fahr zum Trollegrund am liebsten und an die Reriker Steilküste.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Warum fragst du nur nach 15% der Ostsee? Liegst du da irgendwo im Hafen fest?


----------



## gerwinator (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

moin,
also ich hab kein eigenes boot und kann daher nix dazu sagen 
aber mich würde mal interessieren wo die "sagasbank" ist

danke schonmal


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

Die Sagasbank liegt vor Süssau/ Rosenfelde...

Also ich bin ein Fan von Fehmarn, denn man kann, je nach Wind, immer irgendwo angeln!!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

@hauke Kannst Du Das Genauer Benennen ;
Wo Die Sagasbank Zu Finden Ist?


----------



## haukep (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

@Meereslehrling: Hier wirst Du geholfen


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank, Großenbroder Kante oder Fehmarn*

wow :q  
thx haukep#6


----------

